# Toreros



## Ricardodaforce (Jul 16, 2012)

La Entrada de Padilla by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




De Rodillas EXPLORED! Thank you by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Juan José Padilla by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




La Mirada by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




David Fandila by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




El Alicantino by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 16, 2012)

NIce colours and composition perhaps add a bit more exposure


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 16, 2012)

I would have liked to seen a little more action, the exposures are great, nice faces and colours.


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Jul 16, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> I would have liked to seen a little more action, the exposures are great, nice faces and colours.



In the past I posted action shots and all I got was abuse.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 16, 2012)

I can understand your concerns. All the animal rights people complain about a century age old tradition.  It's all part of a culture that they want banned, just like so many other things, sometimes change isn't the best thing.


----------



## CMfromIL (Jul 16, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> I can understand your concerns. All the animal rights people complain about a century age old tradition. It's all part of a culture that they want banned, just like so many other things, sometimes change isn't the best thing.



I like the pictures per se, the colors are nice, good sharp focus.  

As far as 'tradition' goes...stonings used to be a public event as well.  Somethings do go out of style and for good reason. /off soapbox.


----------



## JAC526 (Jul 16, 2012)

CMfromIL said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > I can understand your concerns. All the animal rights people complain about a century age old tradition. It's all part of a culture that they want banned, just like so many other things, sometimes change isn't the best thing.
> ...



Do you eat beef?  Do you really think CAFOs are any more humane than Spanish bullfighting?  If you do you are deluding yourself.


----------



## CMfromIL (Jul 16, 2012)

Love meat, have no problem with hunting. Killing an animal for strictly 'sport' makes as much sense as the near extinction of the buffalo; after all that was a 'sport' too. I suppose you are cool with dog fighting and cock fighting too? I mean that's a 'tradition' in some cultures as well. Just because we can doesn't make it right. 

However, this is about the pictures and I think the OP did a fine job capturing the images, colors and focus.  And I will refrain from making any further comments beyond that.  No reason to thread jack further than it's gone now.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok so lets just keep this on the topic and don't start with what is right and what is wrong, it's a stupid statement comparing someone being stoned to death and bull fighting, not even close.


----------



## Kolander (Jul 17, 2012)

_ Here was a link to what Kolander thinks is another tradition_ in the same mood.


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Jul 17, 2012)

Kolander said:


> _Here was a link to what Kolander thinks is another tradition_ in the same mood.



That's pretty offensive. This is a photo forum. Do you not have critique to offer?


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 17, 2012)

Very nice! I love the faces and the poses. How expressive. My favourite is #3: great light on the back and that look on his face. 

Seems none is a fan of wearing underwear, either. Whoa, John Thomas!


----------



## JAC526 (Jul 17, 2012)

CMfromIL said:


> Love meat, have no problem with hunting. Killing an animal for strictly 'sport' makes as much sense as the near extinction of the buffalo; after all that was a 'sport' too. I suppose you are cool with dog fighting and cock fighting too? I mean that's a 'tradition' in some cultures as well. Just because we can doesn't make it right.
> 
> However, this is about the pictures and I think the OP did a fine job capturing the images, colors and focus.  And I will refrain from making any further comments beyond that.  No reason to thread jack further than it's gone now.



I'm pretty sure once the bullfight is over they use the animal.  Just saying.  And with that I'm done.


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Jul 17, 2012)

JAC526 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure once the bullfight is over they use the animal.  Just saying.  And with that I'm done.



It either leaves walking to live a life as a stud bull, or is butchered and sold as prime meat.


----------



## Kolander (Jul 17, 2012)

Ricardodaforce said:


> That's pretty offensive. This is a photo forum


Yes, I do agree, torturing animals for fun is quite offensive and hideuos.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 17, 2012)

*In order to avoid the train-wreck I see developing here...

OP:  Bear in mind that a good image generates emotion; you've certainly done that!*


----------

